# Different types of Bettas?



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Are there different types of Bettas other than Betta Splendens?

Pictures please!!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

there's a good sticky about this
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

if that's what you mean by types?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I think she/he meant different species of bettas.

The other species are wild bettas. There's a bunch of different species and some are pretty cool


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

_Betta Smaragdina








Betta Bellica








Betta Pugnax








Betta Coccina








Betta Imbellis










_These are just some of the different _Betta _species.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Cool! 

I mean species, not tail types. Stuff like that ^. Other Bettas that aren't Splendens.


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

My favorite betta special other then splendens are Betta Macrostoma, they're mouth brooders and I think they're gorgeous, but they're expensive and difficult to take care of! 

But I will have them some day!


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

WiccanWisdom said:


> My favorite betta special other then splendens are Betta Macrostoma, they're mouth brooders and I think they're gorgeous, but they're expensive and difficult to take care of!
> 
> But I will have them some day!


Wow o.o that is beautiful!


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Those are some pretty fish. I am way too much of a novice to invest in something like that


----------

